# utop - A simple process monitor



## unull (Mar 26, 2012)

Hey guys,

I've successfully - with the help of Rob Pilling, the author of the Linux version - ported utop to FreeBSD. 

*utop* is simple tree-rendering process monitor using ncurses. It has vim keybindings by default and some nice colors. For all abilities please refer to the man page.

Please try it out, report crashes or bugs and tell me what you think. You can download it at https://github.com/funglaub/utop/tree/freebsd.

Installation instructions:

```
git clone git://github.com/funglaub/utop.git
git checkout freebsd
make
./utop
```

Keybindings and colors can be customized in config.h.


----------



## Dereckson (Mar 30, 2012)

Hello,

Thank you for your initiative. It works fine on my server and have a nice colors and hierarchy output. I encountered a segmentation fault issue with the debug mode. 
Here a (cleaned) output:

```
recreated argv for utop

argv[0] = ./utop
argv[1] = -d
argv[2] = (null)



recreated argv for fetch

argv[0] = fetch: libxml2-2.7.8.tar.gz [50% of 4767 kB]
argv[1] = (null)



recreated argv for sh



Segmentation fault
```

This not relevant, because each time it segfaults after having printed different messages (like a conftest.c compile arguments, or a Zend/zend_execute_API.o error (?!).


----------



## unull (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks for your feedback.

I'm looking into it soonish


----------



## unull (Mar 30, 2012)

Dereckson said:
			
		

> Hello,
> I encountered a segmentation fault issue with the debug mode.



Can you please update your git repository? [cmd=]git pull[/cmd] and try again? 
The debug segfault should be fixed now.


----------



## Dereckson (Mar 31, 2012)

*To update sources from last svn, hg or git repositories data*

"update" is whether the svn command to do all the operation, whether the hg command to do the second part of the operation ; "pull" is the git command to do all the operation and the first part of the operation under Mercurial :

`$ svn update`

`$ hg pull`
`$ hg update`

`$ git pull`

*Issue 1 - segfault*

It starts correctly and doesn't segfault anymore.

*Issue 2 - display*

After 2-3 minutes *./utop -d* run, there are still strange console issues, both on the teken's cons25 emulation display (the default under FreeBSD 7.x and FreeBSD 8.x) and the terken's xterm emulation display (the default since FreeBSD 9).

I joined a copy/paste from a screen output from my terminal (as I tested utop on a semi-public machine, I had to anonymize argv parameters).

We see debug information is printed as well as the main output and break the display.

This remembers me the same kind of issues I saw in tmux some years ago,  
tmux 1.3 on FreeBSD 8.1 strange behavior (this is a video, to help visualize the text progression), but that were specific to cons25 and didn't reproduce under xterm.


----------



## unull (Mar 31, 2012)

Dereckson said:
			
		

> *To update sources from last svn, hg or git repositories data*
> 
> "update" is whether the svn command to do all the operation, whether the hg command to do the second part of the operation ; "pull" is the git command to do all the operation and the first part of the operation under Mercurial :



Mea culpa. Corrected it above.



> *Issue 1 - segfault*
> 
> It starts correctly and doesn't segfault anymore.
> 
> ...



The debug switch is more thought to be used like this:
[cmd=]./utop 2> debug-log[/cmd]

It was added to track down issues with the command line arguments while programming. I think I will just remove it anyway since it's of no use for the user actually.


----------

